# System preferences:Startup Disk - Network Startup



## James Bond (Jan 25, 2003)

What is it and how does it work?  I cannot find any trace of it in the Apple KB.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 25, 2003)

Essentially a dumb workstation, uses bootup software stored on a network server, choose the network boot to tell your system to look for bootup software on the network.  I think this is an optional setup in OSX Server.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 26, 2003)

That is what I thought.....but what I was wondering, is it possible to use this without OSX server on the LAN?   

The reason why:  You may have seen the other postings, where I could not use Norton V7 fully since I cannot boot in OSX from another partition and did not get the bootable CD (bought download version only).   So, I thought this might provide a solution!


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 26, 2003)

call Symantec, tell them what you have, perhaps for a small fee they can send you a bootable CD. I guess you have not been able to create a bootable CD using Nortons good instructions.??


----------

